# New Orleans Pelicans 2013-2014 schedule



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hornets open up the season at home Wednesday October 30 against the Pacers.

3 nationally televised games on ESPN during February: vs Minnesota @ Dallas @ Phoenix

3 games on NBATV: December 23 @ Sacramento, Jan 20 @ Memphis, March 3 @ Sacramento

Linkage to Schedule


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

20 games to watch in 2013-2014


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be about 6 rows back from the Pels bench for that Pacers game. Feedback to follow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I was looking at the 12 game packages earlier at work. Mostly wishing I got paid enough to get season tickets.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Got my usual tri-yearly call from the Pelicans ticket sales guy. Prices on the 12 game packages are pretty reasonable. Id like to get a buddy to split the games with me on two tickets. Gonna have to rock paper scissors on the Heat and Clippers though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Got my usual tri-yearly call from the Pelicans ticket sales guy. Prices on the 12 game packages are pretty reasonable. Id like to get a buddy to split the games with me on two tickets. Gonna have to rock paper scissors on the Heat and Clippers though.


For a few years, my friend would buy season tickets and then him, me, and 2 other friends of ours would have a snake draft of all the games. It tended to work out pretty good.


----------

